# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  [Vido] Clic droit dans la vraie vie

## Escapetiger

Bonjour,

Tomb par hasard sur cette chane "quipe" sur youtube,  vous de voir :



_CLIC DROIT DANS LA VRAIE VIE (FDP) - YouTube_




etc,

----------

